# Lost Guide Stick @ Hecla Junction



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I have it. It was on the Hecla road on the way out. I assume you are a guide in the AVA group that was in front of us.

Either post here where I should drop it, or text me @ 719-229-9333

Logan


----------



## wheretheriverflows (Mar 4, 2010)

Logan, 
We have yet to meet, but you are the ambassador of the Arkansas! Between this post and others (paddling the ark questions, looking for paddling partners, etc.) you are a very helpful buzzard. Hats off to ya! 
Well played sir, well played. 
Be well down there - take care!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

wheretheriverflows said:


> Logan,
> We have yet to meet, but you are the ambassador of the Arkansas! Between this post and others (paddling the ark questions, looking for paddling partners, etc.) you are a very helpful buzzard. Hats off to ya!
> Well played sir, well played.
> Be well down there - take care!


Well, thank you Mr. Wheretheriverflows.....

Kevin, I dropped it with the last employee leaving AVA round abouts 420 after an afterwork #'s run. If for some reason it doesn't make it back to you please let me know.

Logan


----------



## Kmaxie (Dec 10, 2007)

On my way to browns with my paddle in hand thanks Logan!


----------

